# Wth



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

is specialized doing? do they think consumers looking to get in or getting back into cycling dont do their research & comparisons with other manufactures? this is in regards to their 07'entry level road/race bike, im talking about the very popular allez elite, first they drop the E5 frame in favor of the lower A1 frame with a slapped on carbon seat stay w/zerta insert, replace the quality 105 drivetrain with mediocre tiagras & then top it off with el cheapo jalco??? wheelset. & get this all for the price of an 06' elite minus a few$$. sorry wrong marketing strategy,going el cheapo on a popular model & charging a few bucks less is the wrong way to go. now someone wanting to get started with a new & decent road/race bike & who wants a specialized will have to look elsewhere or will have drop $1400.+ for a allez comp with 105's


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

i agree with what you said, but is the e5 really considered higher than the a1 construction?


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

rkdvsm said:


> i agree with what you said, but is the e5 really considered higher than the a1 construction?


the allez elite adopted the E5 frame back in 05' from the allez comp, for which is a step above from the elite model. the A1 frame has bascially been relegated to the lower end of specialized road bikes, such as the allez sport which sports tiagra components, etc.whell you get the idea. the E5 frame is stiffer,less flexy, little lighter, & a nicer finish on the welds. hope this has helped.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh ok, I was confusing A1 with Az1


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

The New Tiraga group looks pretty nice. At least as nice as last years 105. In my user gallery is a photo of the whole group and a photo of the set on a 2007 Cannondale..


----------



## rubberdown6 (Jun 8, 2006)

If you look at prices throughout the years and how enty level bikes are spec'd year after year, you will see that entry level bike prices go up and up every year, along with all the other bikes. When the price of gas goes up, along goes everything that goes with it - the cost to get them from overseas, the price to take them from the dock, to the warehouse, to the shop....u get the point. 
The same idea with components. A dura shifter or derailleur from 10 years ago is about a Sora shifter nowadays. Basically what I'm saying is the price of everything is going up, no matter what level you are at. :mad2: Yeah, it sucks.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

edgeman said:


> is specialized doing? do they think consumers looking to get in or getting back into cycling dont do their research & comparisons with other manufactures? this is in regards to their 07'entry level road/race bike, im talking about the very popular allez elite, first they drop the E5 frame in favor of the lower A1 frame with a slapped on carbon seat stay w/zerta insert, replace the quality 105 drivetrain with mediocre tiagras & then top it off with el cheapo jalco??? wheelset. & get this all for the price of an 06' elite minus a few$$. sorry wrong marketing strategy,going el cheapo on a popular model & charging a few bucks less is the wrong way to go. now someone wanting to get started with a new & decent road/race bike & who wants a specialized will have to look elsewhere or will have drop $1400.+ for a allez comp with 105's


Yo edgeman, you did NOT do your homework!! The 07 Elite is not really the same bike -- they dropped the Sport model from the line and aligned the Allez names with the other lines -- base, Elite, Comp, Expert & Pro. The 07 Comp is the comparable bike and it gets 10sp 105, carbon stay, Mavic wheels, a Shimano crank and a nicer saddle.

As for the Jalco wheel that you call el cheapo, my guess is you know nothing about the wheelset. In fact, it is made in the same place as your brand name rims/wheels with staight pull spokes without the J bend, which is where most spokes break. These wheels are a huge step up from the alex wheels of last year's Elite.


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

critchie said:


> Yo edgeman, you did NOT do your homework!! The 07 Elite is not really the same bike -- they dropped the Sport model from the line and aligned the Allez names with the other lines -- base, Elite, Comp, Expert & Pro. The 07 Comp is the comparable bike and it gets 10sp 105, carbon stay, Mavic wheels, a Shimano crank and a nicer saddle.
> 
> As for the Jalco wheel that you call el cheapo, my guess is you know nothing about the wheelset. In fact, it is made in the same place as your brand name rims/wheels with staight pull spokes without the J bend, which is where most spokes break. These wheels are a huge step up from the alex wheels of last year's Elite.


yo yo critchie, i stand corrected, you are right if you want to get technical, about youre 06' allez & 07' comp & allez line comparisons. but the message i was getting at is if someone wanted to purchase an allez entry level road/race bike with decent 105 shifters etc. they would (depending on location) be looking to drop $1500. + for a comp,where as other popular manufactures start their entry level road/race bikes w/105shifters considerably less. thats all, theres no need to turn up the heat lol


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

edgeman said:


> yo yo critchie, i stand corrected, you are right if you want to get technical, about youre 06' allez & 07' comp & allez line comparisons. but the message i was getting at is if someone wanted to purchase an allez entry level road/race bike with decent 105 shifters etc. they would (depending on location) be looking to drop $1500. + for a comp,where as other popular manufactures start their entry level road/race bikes w/105shifters considerably less. thats all, theres no need to turn up the heat lol


No more heat. Yes, it will cost you $1500 for the SBC version, but it will have 10sp (likely only Giant will have that), a full carbon fork (nobody else probably), a real carbon post (few others), carbon seat stays (nobody else), a shaped bar (likely nobody else), and a saddle you can probably keep and be happy with (almost surely nobody else). And it will have all of these features while others may have one or two at best. Oh, the Giant with 10sp 105 will cost you $1300 and it will be ugly as Giants usually are.

Cheers


----------

